# first time buying bindings



## ~coolbreeze~ (Sep 25, 2015)

I just bought a lib tech t rice pro hp 155 and I am about to buy some bindings. I wear a size 10 dc captor boots and I am mainly going to be riding some hard pack, groomed and a little bit of park. I have been trying to do my own research and I have assumed that the union factory will be a good match with my board and boots. Please help me out with your opinions if this is a good match or if there is a better match out there for me. I live on the east coast and looking for something that is going to be responsive and cushioned due to the hard pack conditions that are out here. And would like to still be able to spend about 20% of my time in the park and the other 80% on the slopes. Thanks for any advice from the snowboarders with experience on what kind of bindings I should buy for my setup and conditions.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Never ridden union so i can't comment on what would work from them. Rome targas and nitro phantoms come to mind for what you want. I really like the airbags from nitro.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You might as well get the T. Rice bindings to match. :hairy:

But for real the Factory sounds like a good choice.


----------



## ~coolbreeze~ (Sep 25, 2015)

thanks for the advice, I am going to look into all three and see what the difference is between them. So "Justin" would you say that the nitro is better than the romes. And for "mystery2many", have you ever rode the union factory, if so, what was your opinions on these.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I would say the airbags are awesome for absorbing chatter. The romes might be more durable, and rome has a killer customer service department.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have the Trice and and they are great bindings. The canted foot beds are a real plus for me also the trice just reacts very quickly from heel to toe. It's a pretty damm good binding. Plus it glows in the dark. 

I believe the factory shares the same base plate but different highbacks and different ankle/toe straps. Both are the stage 3 base plates. 

Right now there are sales on the factory so either one of them will be great for you. The footbed on both the rice and factory will give you enough cushion. They are thick as hell...


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Union Factory, Rome 390 Boss, Union TRice would all be good choices.


----------

